# عفوا ... لقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

*           الو.الو.ايوه مين معايا

انا يسوع 
معقول دا انا كنت مستنى المكالمه دى من زمان
ما انا كلمتك وانت ماردتش عليا
امتى !!!!
فاكر اليوم الفلانى ؟
ايوه فاكر اصل كان فى مسلسل متابعه فى التليفزيون ومقدرتش اسيبه
طب واليوم التانى فاكر
اسف ياربى كنت قاعد على القهوه وكانت دوشه وماسمعتش
طب والى بعده
معلش كنت فى السينما وكان اخر يوم فى العرض والى بعده ماكنتش شاحن روحياتى كويس فما قدرتش اكون معاك على الخط

ايه يابنى وجاى دلوقتى تلومنى
متلومنيش ده انا رسالتى واضحة ليك
ليه شايل الهم ودموعك مليا عينك
ده يسوع واقف على بابك مستنيك 
بيقولك يا ابنى انا حاسس بيك 
مهما تهوت فى دنيا انا عينى عليك 
اوعى تفكر انى ناسيك 
حتى لو الدنيا ضاقت بيك 
انا اتصلبت علشان افديك 
لبست اكليل الشوك علشان حبى ليك 
اتحملت علشانك ظلم البشريه 
اتصلبت بدالك علشان اديك الحريه 
حاسس بيك بكل مشاكلك 
وشايل عنك كل متاعبك 
ليه كده يا ابنى تقول انى ناسيك 
وشايف تملى دموع فى عينيك 
امسح دموعك وتعالى ليا 
وانا هفرحك واغفرلك الخطيه 
دى دموعك غليا عليا 
ومشاكلك ما بين اديا 
وانا جيت يا ابنى علشان افديك 


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

سامحنى يارب انا محتاجلك كان رصيدى قليل فى ذهابى لبيتك مع انه قريب منى
الحق اشحن روحك وجسدك قبل عدو الخير ما يسحب منك الخط
طب استئاذنك مكالمه وراجعلك حالا اكلمك تانى
خايف عليك يابنى تيجى تكلمنى تلاقى الصوت المخيف بيقوللك 

عفوا ... لقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة
  منقووووووووووووووووووووول    ​*


----------



## sara A (24 يونيو 2009)

*جميل قوى قوى يا سيمون*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا سيمون 

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا سيمون

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## lovely dove (24 يونيو 2009)

موضوع حلو قووووووي ياسيمو 
مرسي ليكي حبيبتي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يونيو 2009)

*جمييييييييييييييييله قوى بجد
سلمت ايديكى حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2009)

> سامحنى يارب انا محتاجلك كان رصيدى قليل فى ذهابى لبيتك مع انه قريب منى
> الحق اشحن روحك وجسدك قبل عدو الخير ما يسحب منك الخط
> طب استئاذنك مكالمه وراجعلك حالا اكلمك تانى
> خايف عليك يابنى تيجى تكلمنى تلاقى الصوت المخيف بيقوللك
> ...


*ميرررسى يا سيمون على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## shery_pro (26 يونيو 2009)

> خايف عليك يابنى تيجى تكلمنى تلاقى الصوت المخيف بيقوللك
> 
> عفوا ... لقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة


كلام مؤثر جدا يلريت كلنا ناخد بية


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 يونيو 2009)

> سامحنى يارب انا محتاجلك كان رصيدى قليل فى ذهابى لبيتك مع انه قريب منى
> الحق اشحن روحك وجسدك قبل عدو الخير ما يسحب منك الخط
> طب استئاذنك مكالمه وراجعلك حالا اكلمك تانى
> خايف عليك يابنى تيجى تكلمنى تلاقى الصوت المخيف بيقوللك
> ...



مواضيعك بجد مميزة جدا يا سيمون
موضوع رائع حقيقي بجد 
مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك يا قمرايا 
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2009)

*جميل اوى ياسيمون بجد*
*ميرسي ياقمر*​


----------



## sosana (26 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتيييييييييير يا سيمون على الموضوع الغاية في الروعة بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *جميل قوى قوى يا سيمون*
> *ربنا يباركك*



*        ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما


​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا سيمون
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*  ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما


​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا سيمون
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*       ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما


​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع حلو قووووووي ياسيمو
> مرسي ليكي حبيبتي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> ​



*       ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما


​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سيمون
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

​​*


----------



## yousteka (1 يوليو 2009)

بجد يا سيمون موضوع رائع

ربنا معاكي ياقمر

ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## فافاستار (9 يوليو 2009)

*عفوا نقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة*

الو.الو.ايوه مينمعايا

انا يسوع
معقول دا انا كنت مستنى المكالمه دى من زمان
ما اناكلمتك وانت ماردتش عليا
امتى !!!!
فاكر اليوم الفلانى ؟
ايوه فاكر اصل كانفى مسلسل متابعه فى التليفزيون ومقدرتش اسيبه
طب واليوم التانى فاكر
اسفياربى كنت قاعد على القهوه وكانت دوشه وماسمعتش
طب والى بعده
معلش كنت فىالسينما وكان اخر يوم فى العرض والى بعده ماكنتش شاحن روحياتى كويس فما قدرتش اكون معاك على الخط​ 
ايه يابنى وجاى دلوقتى تلومنى  

متلومنيش ده انا رسالتى
واضحة ليك
ليه شايل الهم ودموعك مليا عينك
ده يسوع واقف على بابك مستنيك
بيقولك يا ابنى انا حاسس بيك
مهما تهوت فى دنيا انا عينى عليك
اوعى
تفكر انى ناسيك
حتى لو الدنيا ضاقت بيك
انا اتصلبت علشان افديك
لبست اكليل الشوك علشان حبى ليك
اتحملت علشانك ظلم البشريه
اتصلبت بدالك علشان اديك الحريه
حاسس بيك بكل مشاكلك
وشايل عنك كل متاعبك
ليه كده يا ابنى تقول انى ناسيك
وشايف تملى دموع فى عينيك
امسح دموعك وتعالى ليا
واناهفرحك واغفرلك الخطيه
دى دموعك غليا عليا
ومشاكلك ما بين اديا
وانا جيتيا ابنى علشان افديك​ 

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-​ 
سامحنى يارب انامحتاجلك كان رصيدى قليل فى ذهابى لبيتك مع انه قريب منى
الحق اشحن روحك وجسدك قبل عدو الخير ما يسحب منك الخط
طب استئاذنك مكالمه وراجعلك حالا اكلمك تانى
خايف عليك يابنى تيجى تكلمنى تلاقى الصوت المخيف بيقوللك​ 
عفوا ... لقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عفوا نقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة*

امحنى يارب انامحتاجلك كان رصيدى قليل فى ذهابى لبيتك مع انه قريب منى
الحق اشحن روحك وجسدك قبل عدو الخير ما يسحب منك الخط
طب استئاذنك مكالمه وراجعلك حالا اكلمك تانى
خايف عليك يابنى تيجى تكلمنى تلاقى الصوت المخيف بيقوللك 


جميل جداااا يا فافاستار

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عفوا نقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا 


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


ويبارك حياتك


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*

 لو.الو.ايوه مين معايا

انا يسوع

معقول دا انا كنت مستنى المكالمه دى من زمان

ما انا كلمتك وانت ماردتش عليا

امتى !!!!

فاكر اليوم الفلانى ؟

ايوه فاكر اصل كان فى مسلسل متابعه فى التليفزيون ومقدرتش اسيبه

طب واليوم التانى فاكر

اسف ياربى كنت قاعد على القهوه وكانت دوشه وماسمعتش

طب والى بعده

معلش كنت فى السينما وكان اخر يوم فى العرض والى بعده ماكنتش شاحن روحياتى كويس فما قدرتش اكون

معاك على الخط

ايه يابنى وجاى دلوقتى تلومنى

متلومنيش ده انا رسالتى واضحة ليك

ليه شايل الهم ودموعك مليا عينك

ده أنا واقف على بابك مستنيك

بقولك يا ابنى انا حاسس بيك

مهما تهت فى الدنيا انا عينى عليك

اوعى تفكر انى ناسيك

حتى لو الدنيا ضاقت بيك

انا اتصلبت علشان افديك

لبست اكليل الشوك علشان حبى ليك

اتحملت علشانك ظلم البشريه

اتصلبت بدالك علشان اديك الحريه

حاسس بيك بكل مشاكلك

وشايل عنك كل متاعبك

ليه كده يا ابنى تقول انى ناسيك

وشايف تملى دموع فى عينيك

امسح دموعك وتعالى ليا

وانا هفرحك واغفرلك الخطيه

دى دموعك غليا عليا

ومشاكلك ما بين اديا

وانا جيت يا ابنى علشان افديك


سامحنى يارب انا محتاجلك كان رصيدى قليل فى ذهابى لبيتك مع انه قريب منى

الحق اشحن روحك وجسدك قبل عدو الخير ما يسحب منك الخط

طب استئاذنك مكالمه وراجعلك حالا اكلمك تانى

خايف عليك يابنى تيجى تكلمنى تلاقى الصوت المخيف بيقوللك


عفوا ... لقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة

ياريت كلكم تلحقو تشحنو قبل ما رصيدكم ينفذ
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*

*مكالمة جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*



> عفوا ... لقد نفذ رصيدكم فى الحياة​



 
​موضوع جميل اوى يا ايرينى 
يجب ان نكون مستعدين فى كل وقت 
ولا نقول غدا واحنا لا نملك غدا ولا نعلم اذا كان يوجد غدا ام لا 
لابد من التوبه من الان 
ميررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## JOJE (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*

شكرا بجد علي  الكلام الجميل دا وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*



m1ged قال:


> *مكالمة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


مرسى بجد على مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*



kokoman قال:


> ​موضوع جميل اوى يا ايرينى
> يجب ان نكون مستعدين فى كل وقت
> ولا نقول غدا واحنا لا نملك غدا ولا نعلم اذا كان يوجد غدا ام لا
> لابد من التوبه من الان
> ...


مرسى ليك يا كوكو كتير وربنا يدينا حياة الاستعداد
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*



joje قال:


> شكرا بجد علي  الكلام الجميل دا وربنا يعوضك خير


مرسى ليكى كتير يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## راشي (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*

*موضوع حلو قوي يا ايريني*

*وفعلا فكرتة حلوة لان اصعب شيطان بيحاربنا هو شيطان التاجيل ......... بيخليكي تفكري في كل حاجة وحتي الصلاة ولكن وقت التنفيذ يضع امامنا العراقيل. ربنا ينجينا قبل ما رصيد حياتنا يخلص*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*

_ايهالجمال دااااااااا_
_الله الله _
_برافوووو ياايرينى_​


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*



راشي قال:


> *موضوع حلو قوي يا ايريني*
> 
> *وفعلا فكرتة حلوة لان اصعب شيطان بيحاربنا هو شيطان التاجيل ......... بيخليكي تفكري في كل حاجة وحتي الصلاة ولكن وقت التنفيذ يضع امامنا العراقيل. ربنا ينجينا قبل ما رصيد حياتنا يخلص*
> 
> ...


مرسى ليكى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم......*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ايهالجمال دااااااااا_
> _الله الله _
> _برافوووو ياايرينى_​


مرسى على مرورك يا جون
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------

